# quest boots?



## willyb (Dec 3, 2007)

I was in dicks sporting goods over the weekend and saw some boots they are called quest they seam to be very insulated the tag said good for around -40 degrees (not so sure about that) but how should i know .any way they were on sale for 39.99 has any one seen these boot or heard any thing about them or are they just junk.


----------

